
Suppression of Chloroquine Is Scandalous - hourislate
https://joshmitteldorf.scienceblog.com/2020/06/18/suppression-of-chloroquine-is-scandalous/
======
aurizon
What a fool. Chloroquine has never been a safe drug. It has been used for a
long time as a risky but effective drug for Malaria and Lupus, since the
dangers of the drug are known and bearable, and since they are less severe
than the diseases - even so, Chloroquine users are watched and tested for
dangerous side effects, with dose reduced or eliminated as decided by
supervising doctors.

